# Anyone have some squirrel mounting advice



## AR15 MAN (Jan 24, 2009)

Anything, like a preferred kit or tips for a person doing it for the first time.
Thnaks


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Pick up a Squirrel mounting video from David Elzey. In any supply catalog. He is the Squirrel man and I heard his videos are great.
Good luck with your first bushy tail and post some pics when you get it done.

Mike


----------

